

Chatroulette + GeoIP + screengrabs = Chatroulette Map - joshwa
http://www.chatroulettemap.com/

======
die_sekte
A dick-map! Great!

This needs statistics: dicks per square kilometre, dicks per million
inhabitants …

Edit: There is a surprisingly low number of dicks in this map. Lots of bored
teenagers/mid-twenties.

~~~
chrischen
Go to the center of paris. That blob is pretty much all dicks.

~~~
froo
Well for the 1 pic that is on the entire continent of Africa... it's dickless,
but that guy was well on his way to getting his tackle out.

------
dailo10
Does anyone else find this disturbing in a Big Brother sort of way?

~~~
badave
Very disturbing. I'm not going on Big Br-... chatroulette again.

It's just geoip though, so it's accuracy is low.

~~~
dirtbox
>It's just geoip though, so it's accuracy is low.

I do hope so, there's a man 2 streets away from me, masturbating into the
camera.

For the record, it seems that the UK is a world leader in this regard.

~~~
RossM
I think all 13 of the pictures clustered in London are like that.

------
noonespecial
Just when I thought Chatroulette couldn't possibly get any creepier. Well done
indeed!

How about laying a few of the details of this mashup's creation on us. Did you
automate the "next" somehow to get lots of screengrabs with minimal work?

------
koepked
Okay, I don't know about chatroullete anymore. I just came across (on the OP)
a girl doing naughty naughty things... maybe this has already been considered,
but what if she's not of age? Am I now guilty of possessing kiddie porn? The
way current laws are written and enforced, who knows...

~~~
ewjordan
I highly doubt it. Chatroulette has been mentioned on all sorts of Real News
sources, and it's well known (and easy to explain) that you don't personally
choose what you're viewing over it. I think you'd be hard pressed to find a
jury that would really agree to throw the book at you for accidentally coming
across something illegal there.

Then again, I'm no lawyer, and crazier things have happened...

------
eli
Someone should code up a Firefox plugin that pops up a map with a dot on the
person you're chatting with.

~~~
chrischen
And then if someone's doing something nasty just freak them out by telling
them their address!

------
dzlobin
...apparently there are 7 people chatting from Rosedale Cemetery in LA, on
Normandie and W Washington.

~~~
eli
Does that cemetery happen to be dead center in the middle of LA?

~~~
scottjackson
I heard that people are just _dying_ to get into that place.

------
jacquesm
I've been in the webcam business since day one, this is one of the reasons why
we make it purposefully hard to get to the real IP of our users.

Only after you jump through a fair number of hoops can you expose your IP, if
by then you aren't warned yet you probably can't read.

We've had some stalking issues due to this in the past as well, especially the
'early days'.

------
dmn001
The IP address is in the filename of the image!?!

~~~
rbanffy
And the first part looks suspiciously like a timestamp...

Edit:

In [4]: datetime.datetime.fromtimestamp(1267675073)

Out[4]: datetime.datetime(2010, 3, 4, 0, 57, 53)

------
travisp
Wow: "We'd like to advise maine.edu to stop using student's names in their
hostnames. We've decided, at least for the time being, to hide IP & host
information as some user-identifiable information was found in some entries"

They put student names in their hostname? That's... bad.

~~~
maukdaddy
Virginia Tech used to do that, back in the late 90s. 99% of people didn't know
that, so when you initiated a direct connection via IM (or ICQ back then) you
could find out all sorts of fun information.

------
stellar678
Well, clicking around for two minutes I ended up seeing a group of map points
that all resolved to...a domain specifying the res hall of a major university.
I'd say that destroys any hope of quasi-anonymity.

~~~
dhuck
I'm in Maine right now. Here's a warning message from chatroulettemap.com that
I see when I visit:

"We'd like to advise maine.edu to stop using student's names in their
hostnames. We've decided, at least for the time being, to hide IP & host
information as some user-identifiable information was found in some entries."

------
roder
this is why I'm scared of the South <http://grab.by/2YNw>

~~~
blasdel
I spend too much time on the internet — I immediately recognized the both the
paraphilia (<http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Plushie>) and the object with
the dick in it (Pocahontas's pet raccoon).

~~~
subbu
Be careful, both the links above are NSFW. I accidentally clicked on them to
jump from my chair :) Luckily nobody were around.

------
micrypt
...where are all the Russian users?

~~~
ytinas
Well, given that they're connecting through VMs that run in other countries...

------
bbuffone
Chatroulette is by far the most useless thing that has been created on the
Internet. I wish I could have the memories of using it erased from my brain,
and the electricity it takes to run the site and the computers connected to it
back as well.

~~~
die_sekte
It seems that you have never been to zombo.com.

~~~
bbuffone
that is pretty useless, but my vote is still for Chatroulette

~~~
peterwwillis
If I was still going to school, i'd get on Chatroulette and ask people for
answers to my homework.

------
tlrobinson
Whoa, are Chatroulette users connected directly to each other rather than
proxying the streams through Chatroulette's servers? Certainly the former
would be more efficient, but if so then it's not as anonymous as it first
seems.

~~~
aw3c2
Yes, it uses some sort of newish P2P stuff in Flash.

~~~
stevejalim
Yeah, it's called Stratus and provides P2P for flash player 10+

------
angumagu
There's a bit more info here: [http://laughingsquid.com/chatroulette-map-not-
so-anonymous-a...](http://laughingsquid.com/chatroulette-map-not-so-anonymous-
anymore/)

------
peregrine
Doesn't this defeat the purpose of anonymous chat?

~~~
paulgerhardt
I think the point is that it's not that anonymous to begin with.

~~~
blantonl
unless you are wearing a Nixon mask or your dog/cock/cartoon is on on the
screen.

------
ten7
Finally, a constructive use of Geo Location!

------
deutronium
I presume this site is created by the Chatroulette people themselves, as
surely they'd be the only ones with access to the IPs of users?

[Edit: Just tried Wireshark with chatroulette and you can see the UDP packets
going to/from the other user, I guess this isn't always the case if you're
both behind NAT gateways]

~~~
travisp
Apparently Chatroulette involves a direct connection between individuals, so
it's possible to determine the IP address of the person you are connected to.

For it not to be a direct connection, Chatroulette would require some pretty
heavy resources to stream everyone's video.

~~~
MichaelGG
As per [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/13/chatroulettes-
found...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/13/chatroulettes-
founder-17-introduces-himself/?src=twt&twt=nytimesbits) :

"Network throughput is 7 gigabits a second." which would sort of line up with
~20K users at ~50K video streams.

------
chrischen
So I zoom in my geographic area and there's these two points on the map. One
is this like 60 year old guy looking at his computer. His neighbor however is
masturbating. Imagine if it were my neighbor. Guess it's not so anonymous
anymore.

~~~
henrikschroder
Imagine if you were 60 years old!

------
jamesbritt
This calls for a Zillow mashup.

------
angusgr
Small bug report (assuming this is your mashup): clicking on the "zone" nodes
in Chrome centres them but doesn't pop up the screengrabs.

Works in Firefox though. 10 clicks in, first penis sighting. Sigh.

------
tarkin2
This is going to give HR departments an extra method of determining who to
employ, at least. And given the number of people exhibiting their penises, I'm
foretelling another drop in employment.

~~~
tarkin2
Also, whoever runs this site, if he plays his cards right, is surely going to
be a millionaire by next Monday.

------
tbgvi
Adding a whole new level to the creepiness of Chatroulette. Exactly what it
needed!

If only those dudes knew their location could be pinpointed, maybe it would
make it a bit more bearable.

------
terhechte
Also, in Milano (Italy) there seems to be one house that houses all
Chatroulette users. That's either a really, really freaky place to live, or
Geo-IP has a pretty bad coverage of Italy.

------
elblanco
Interesting the very large number in the D.C., NYC and LA area, and the very
low number in the Bay Area.

~~~
kmcgivney
Relatively popular on the border of Nunavut and Manitoba though.

------
joeschmo
how do you know if you have been grabbed and why hasn't someone who knows
about computers built an application so you can easily hide your ip? london
would be a huge market for that...and for the record i find lol cats more
useful than chatroulette

------
andylei
how does this work?

~~~
slig
Chatroulette uses p2p for video. So, I guess this new app simulates a client
by connecting to chatroulette server, getting a new peer, geolocating his IP
and taking a screenshot.

~~~
maqr
Since when does flash support this? And does it depend on upnp or something?

Just when I thought I understood Flash... now I'm confused again.

~~~
slig
Check this: <http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/stratus/>

------
tel
What a gross invasion of people's privacy as enabled by collecting information
they already willingly submitted.

If chatroulette proper is an unwavering stare into the faces and bodies of the
internet, chatroulette map is stripping one further layer of anonymity away.
It's also terrifying to think what'll happen when this collides with
registered sex offender counts.

